# [SF] THE COLLECTION.... w/extras.



## SureF1reFan (Sep 18, 2005)

Here it is for all to see.... the toys.
Hope someone besides my self enjoys 

OK.... I can't figure out how to make this Image smaller... Sorry!!!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 18, 2005)

Here's a simple Image Resizer from MS. Just install then right click on the image you want to resize. It will make a copy of the pic in the new size with the same name plus "Large" or whatever size you choose.
IIRC they like 600x800 max here and that's "Medium" in this setup.

-LT


----------



## nc987 (Oct 9, 2005)

Holy *Beep*, thats badass. I love your weapon lights. I sent you a personal message.


----------



## sween1911 (Oct 20, 2005)

SureF1reFan said:


> Here it is for all to see.... the toys.
> Hope someone besides my self enjoys
> OK.... I can't figure out how to make this Image smaller... Sorry!!!



SureF1reFan, NICE COLLECTION! How did I miss this? SF's and a 1911! Isn't that the Kimber Warrior?  )

(and I also have that issue of Combat Tactics. Good stuff.)


----------

